# Rikku's Turn! Which Pic?



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I've got a couple of pictures of Rikku (formerly Tifa) that I'm considering submitting. 

I need YOUR help deciding which to submit to the photo contest this month.
Pick one or the other pleease. 

1:









2:









Just wish I could edit out those water spots!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Naturally, I like the first one ;-)


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

The first one is cool but in the second one you can see his pretty colored tail so I say the second one.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I say second one.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the first one better =)


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Come on, guys, I'm running even 2 to 2 here! lol


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

lol we need a fifth party here!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

First ^-^ So cute!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

first one's cool because of flare but the second one shows the pretty tail

i vote 2nd


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

three to three. I'm too indecisive! lol


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Second!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

second 
the first ones cute though


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

second


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

the 2nd one i love his pritty tail


----------



## Jdh (Jul 5, 2010)

Second one.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The 1st


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

the 1st


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I vote the second one.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

The first one


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

1st one!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Standing at 7 to 9. I'll post the winning picture at midnight!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

2nd!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Rikku is still beautiful in ANY pic.


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

i like the 2nd!


----------

